# Berkley turtleback worms



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

How do you rig the berkley turtleback worms and the 3" minnows?? I think i know how to rig the minnows right but i have no idea how to rig the turtleback worms???


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

And how do i rig the berkley blood worms because i'm planning on getting some today.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey BJT , Break 6"sandworm in half bite 2 1/2 "off the turtleback rig on a 1/16 jighead like photo Good Luck. FB


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi BJT,
I'm like you mate just starting on the SP's. On Friday I gave the Bass minnow 3' a run( for the first time). Unfortunatley only took 2 rigged up 1/16 ounce jigs and got both busted up in 4 casts straight up. Keen to take the whole pack today  . Follow what some of these more experienced blokes suggest on the forum and you cant go wrong. :wink:
Heres one for the blood worm http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2501


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

bjt:
the 3 inch minnows you rigg buy just threading the hook through the plastics nose and on like a worm and out its back... make sure the plastics its straight on the hook so you can get max results... with 3inch minnows you wont have to cut them down for as they are small enough for any species to eat them (except for the tiny peckers)...

4inch turtle back worms: to help fish eat it... as fishbrain as said... cut off 2inches from the nose of the plastic so its easier for fish like bream to eat it... then you just thread the hook through the nose and out its back straight... you will see the turtle back worms have a bumpy back like a turtle shell... make sure the hook point is sticking out of the bumpy side and not the smooth so that the tail swims correctly....

sand worms: with sand worms dont bother with the 4inch ones, way to thin for a lot of hooks... just get the 6inch ones and cut them in half... this way you will get 2 plastics out of one... also its much easier for fish to eat them...

make sure you re seal the bags of gulps after you have used them or they will dry out quickly... you wont have to do this with any other plastic... just gulps as they are biodegradable they dry up... though truely i dont no why you would use gulps in the first place... you can fish them exactly they same way you would fish them with bait and still get bites... but i guess its up to you... when you feel youve had enough of gulps goto powerbaits... there a bit harder to catch fish on as its more about presentation and not scent...

anyway i have attached a picture of some no name plastic with how you should rig pretty much any plastic available...

http://www.ausspinlures.com/img/lures/s ... -tiger.jpg

cheers, troy


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks heaps blue_mako and breambo!!!


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

its what were all here for mate 

i see you live at noosa and own a prowler... one of the best fishing locations for lures and an awesome yak... you shouldnt find using plastics to much hasstle if you keep at it...

we shud meet up one day as i go up there quite a few times a year... also some mates from http://www.brisbaneriverclassic.com are looking at getting kayaks and all love noosa fishing and we all go up together... how old r you?

troy


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

blue_mako- Yeah man, would love to go for a fish with you guys. I'm 16.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome mate, im 16 aswell... we should organise something for the near future...

cheers, troy


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I'll go against popular opinion here. I fish them both full length. These are two of my favourite SPs for breaming. The other is the Gulp 4"minnow worm. I don't have any issues fishing them full length. Fish them with a dead slow retrieve and a light head (1/24 oz). Give the bream a 1/2 metre of slack when the strike is felt and you will hook up without issue. While our bream down here are a good average size, I have taken mullet around the 30cm mark on 6 inch worms so a bream will have no worries slamming one. Some of my smallest Derwent bream around the 35cm fork have absolutely nailed the 6 inch worm.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

i've had both situations fishing the 4" turtleback worms - i've had pike nail the thing so far down i couldn't get the hook out...if it was an 8" worm I reckon it would have still swallowed all of it! At the same time (same spot actually) i've had a hit and wound in slowly to see a bream just hanging onto the tail of the turtleback worm - having not swallowed the whole thing. Suppose it's a suck it and see approach - if you keep getting decent hits but are only pulling in half a soft plastic and no fish then trim them down and try again.


----------

